# Guages Flash in and out



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey, I will try to get a video of it on here tomorrow but I am am doubtful it is supposed to do this. My primary digital guage stays fine but the ones on the left and right, will be on for about 2 seconds then go off for about 2 seconds and do that the entire time, so if I have it set to the speedometer you never see an issue but with the other ones like range, where my instant mpg is just blinks in and out.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Blinking 04 GTO panel. - YouTube


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

I would like to know if even this is normal behavior or not.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Just to make sure, I am not talking about the over all lighting, just the the left and right digital, the center one stays steady.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like a bad connection from the back of the speedo. Dont think those two guages are a seperate plug in though. strange that everything else doesnt do it as well.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

ZEIKE524 said:


> Sounds like a bad connection from the back of the speedo. Dont think those two guages are a seperate plug in though. strange that everything else doesnt do it as well.


Thanks for the reply, since it isn't normal I will try to check into it more and it is always occurring and stay in time, so it is very strange. I have just begun to leave it set to the speedometer so that those two aren't being used.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah that sucks though. i always use those guages. but anyway i dont have a wiring diagram but try to find that and see how many plugs go into the back of the speedo.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't think it helps to know this but there is only one plug that goes into the back cluster. The way it connects there is little chance of a bad connection since it mounts with a locking tab.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Don't think it helps to know this but there is only one plug that goes into the back cluster. The way it connects there is little chance of a bad connection since it mounts with a locking tab.


Any thoughts on what could cause it, just a bad cluster likely?


----------



## gggto (Sep 21, 2011)

My gauges do weird stuff like flash and sometimes the speedo will say I'm doing 150mph when I'm actually going 20mph but i isolated the problem and realized it only does it when i have my headlights on auto and if i just have them "on" there is no problem.... Beats me


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

This exact problem occurred with my GTO about a year and a half ago just after the warranty time limit expired, but with 21k miles on the odo. Fortunately for me GM honored the warranty and replaced my failed cluster for free. 

Some info and options can be found here;
Instrument cluster display problems, anyone experience anything similar? - LS1GTO.com Forums

Contact info for Chris White;
Welcome to White Auto and Media Services

Good luck....


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> This exact problem occurred with my GTO about a year and a half ago just after the warranty time limit expired, but with 21k miles on the odo. Fortunately for me GM honored the warranty and replaced my failed cluster for free.
> 
> Some info and options can be found here;
> Instrument cluster display problems, anyone experience anything similar? - LS1GTO.com Forums
> ...


You are awesome, appreciate the info.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Will an 06 instrument cluster work in my 04? Also do I need to be worried about the odometer reading the right mileage? Sorry if these are repeat questions.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

hate to refresh an old topic but was told I need to reset the computer(BCM) to fix this issue and was wondering the best way to do so and if there is anything I need to know for once it is reset.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Take it to the dealer and have it flashed. It needs to be done with a Tech II


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually I was able to disconnect the battery for right on 30minutes, connected it back up, was able to start it and issue was resolved! I was worried I would have to resync my keyfab and stuff so I am happy and issue is gone with just unplugging the battery for a bit


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Unplugging the battery just refreshes things in temporary memory like fuel trims, etc. It has no effect on the BCM or most things in the ECM. Some glitches come and go on their own and this one sounded more like a connection issue. It may come back.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Hopefully it doesn't come back and it has been going on for the 7 months I owned the car and been good now for about a week so hopefully will continue to be. I need to check the BCM wires behind the glove box in case the previous owners haven't fixed that issue.


----------



## Fhluger (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you get them to stop flashing, if so how? Mine are doing the same.


----------

